# Kann jmd bitte diese Aufgabe lösen? ich verzweifle



## JamesHowlett22 (12. Jan 2016)

hallo liebe leute, kann mir jmd bitte bei dieser aufgabe helfen, ich komme leider nicht voran. vielen dank im voraus.

gruß,

James


----------



## thecain (12. Jan 2016)

Ja, wo kommst du denn nicht voran? Wie weit bist du schon?


----------



## strußi (12. Jan 2016)

sicher kann ich so was lösen.
hast du schon die drei Klassen Datum, Reise und Kunde mit den jeweiligen Attributen erstellt?
Überleg dir auch gleich, wo du die Reisen speichern möchtest und wo du abfragen möchtest, ob die Frist von 5 Tagen eingehalten wird


----------

